# PS2 Emulation on PS4 is Impressively Good.



## Marc_LFD (Jan 3, 2022)

Hey, all.

I've tried over 50 PS2 games on PS4 and most of them work with little to no flaws and their graphics were updated. Sort of a remaster, without it being a repackaged release for a newer console. 

From doing these tests, I found out that Burnout 3 (I tried the USA and EUR versions and neither worked) can be somewhat played on PS4 via Underground 2 - Burnout 3 Demo.

Screenshots of PS2 Games on PS4:



































Burnout 3 Demo on PS4:









What a shame Burnout 3 doesn't work (at least in my experience) since it's the best Burnout game, ever.


----------



## NeonDeity (Jan 3, 2022)

It looks good but ps2 emulation has come a crazy long way that it runs 60fps smooth even on my android phone. AetherSX2 is amazing.


----------



## aldo3 (Jan 3, 2022)

Unfortunately SSX 3 doesn't work.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 3, 2022)

It's decent but at psx-place they're absolutely killing PS2 emulation for PS3 by still fixing games even today, very high compatibility now.

https://www.psdevwiki.com/ps4/PS2_Classics_Emulator_Compatibility_List
https://www.psdevwiki.com/ps3/PS2_Classics_Emulator_Compatibility_List


----------



## thominho (Jan 3, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Hey, all.
> 
> I've tried over 50 PS2 games on PS4 and most of them work with little to no flaws and their graphics were updated. Sort of a remaster, without it being a repackaged release for a newer console.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for showcasing us the games you played. I tried the PS3 PS2 emulator using HEN and the results were mediocre and I still have sly and ratchet games sitting over there when bought them due to incorrect marketing that all PS3 models will play PS2 Games. So when the exploit was released, I was like no I don't spend time again playing a shitty emulator. I will give PS4 a try and I hope that the essentials first-party or/and third party can be played with a few issues. PS2 nowadays are SOOOOO expensive to buy.


----------



## Rat.2 (Jan 3, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Hey, all.
> 
> I've tried over 50 PS2 games on PS4 and most of them work with little to no flaws and their graphics were updated. Sort of a remaster, without it being a repackaged release for a newer console.


I am glad to hear this, what are you using to emulate the PS2 games on your PS4?


----------



## koffieleut (Jan 3, 2022)

Rat.2 said:


> I am glad to hear this, what are you using to emulate the PS2 games on your PS4?


In my experience the rogueV1 emulator gives me the highest success rate. I've got Lament of Innocence, Gitarooman and Namco X Capcom working flawless.
Tried the Jak2 emulator several times, but ended every time on an error message.


----------



## Tomato123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> ​


Wow, someone actually remembers Road Trip? Loved that thing as a kid and replay it all the time. Loved being able to play it on my PS4 too and it ran perfectly.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 3, 2022)

PS2 emulation on PS3 is certainly more impressive. I wonder how they managed to improve so vastly the netemu performance over softemu. What SPU blackmagic they casted there.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 3, 2022)

Rat.2 said:


> I am glad to hear this, what are you using to emulate the PS2 games on your PS4?


I've been converting them via PS2 Classics GUI.

That program really needs to be updated as well as the PSP one, too. I can't even get the PSP program to load an ISO as it crashes immediately.


Tomato123 said:


> Wow, someone actually remembers Road Trip? Loved that thing as a kid and replay it all the time. Loved being able to play it on my PS4 too and it ran perfectly.


I also tried Gadget Racers due to the familiar look, but it didn't work (at least the U.S. version).


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 3, 2022)

stranno said:


> PS2 emulation on PS3 is certainly more impressive. I wonder how they managed to improve so vastly the netemu performance over softemu. What SPU blackmagic they casted there.



Some smart people at psx-place are going in and hex editing the fixes with I assume a lot of guesswork. While there won't ever be 100% compatibility because there's some games that can't be fixed they've gotten it up to about 80-85%, while the official PS2 emulatoron PS3  was not even 50% very impressive.

They actually are fixing some PS2 on PS4 games too on the same site, but not as many as PS3.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 3, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> Some smart people at psx-place are going in and hex editing the fixes with I assume a lot of guesswork. While there won't ever be 100% compatibility because there's some games that can't be fixed they've gotten it up to about 80-85%, while the official PS2 emulatoron PS3  was not even 50% very impressive.
> 
> They actually are fixing some PS2 on PS4 games too on the same site, but not as many as PS3.


I'm not talking about the compatibility, but rather the performance, lacking any kind of PS2 hardware.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 3, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> Some smart people at psx-place are going in and hex editing the fixes with I assume a lot of guesswork. While there won't ever be 100% compatibility because there's some games that can't be fixed they've gotten it up to about 80-85%, while the official PS2 emulatoron PS3  was not even 50% very impressive.
> 
> They actually are fixing some PS2 on PS4 games too on the same site, but not as many as PS3.


There's a game I wanted to play so badly on PS4 but won't let me: Dead or Alive 2

I tried the USA, EUR, and JPN copies. None worked. The demo discs with it crash, too.

I'd actually pay someone to make a working PS2-PS4 copy of the game.


----------



## Mo Poge (Jan 3, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> Some smart people at psx-place are going in and hex editing the fixes with I assume a lot of guesswork. While there won't ever be 100% compatibility because there's some games that can't be fixed they've gotten it up to about 80-85%, while the official PS2 emulatoron PS3  was not even 50% very impressive.
> 
> They actually are fixing some PS2 on PS4 games too on the same site, but not as many as PS3.


Are their fixes based on PS3s with hardware emulation or on the newer PS3s without the hardware emulation?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 3, 2022)

Was aware of the standalone release of Virtua Racing which was exclusive to Japan-only, but tried the Sega Classics Collection and it's even better since it includes more games, translated in English and it's a Western release (for convenience).

Virtua Racing looks great. Still have to try Hotshot Racing.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 4, 2022)

Mo Poge said:


> Are their fixes based on PS3s with hardware emulation or on the newer PS3s without the hardware emulation?



I have no idea, I just know the games work like a normal PS2 game should, all that matters to me. If you want more info sign up at psx-place.com and ask them.


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 4, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Hey, all.
> 
> I've tried over 50 PS2 games on PS4 and most of them work with little to no flaws and their graphics were updated. Sort of a remaster, without it being a repackaged release for a newer console.
> 
> ...


Huh, really makes you think on why Sony doesn't re-release PS2 games other then licencing issues, oh yeah, it's cuz they're lazy.


----------



## Aerocool (Jan 4, 2022)

NeonDeity said:


> It looks good but ps2 emulation has come a crazy long way that it runs 60fps smooth even on my android phone. AetherSX2 is amazing.


I’m really jealous of any PS and android owner right now, us XBOX users won’t ever get such performance with emulators…


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 4, 2022)

Aerocool said:


> I’m really jealous of any PS and android owner right now, us XBOX users won’t ever get such performance with emulators…


To be fair series s/x has great performance with emulation with retroarch right now using dev mode so Xbox isn't terrible in this regard not by a long shot.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jan 4, 2022)

Aerocool said:


> I’m really jealous of any PS and android owner right now, us XBOX users won’t ever get such performance with emulators…


Huh? Xbox Series X is the best console to emulate consoles, lol. I have PS2 and GameCube games running full screen and upscaled to the high heavens. Google it and get on it.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 4, 2022)

Feels good to play Gran Turismo 3 and tried OutRun Arcade. Definitely very different to OutRun 2 and OutRun on DOS/Genesis, but equally just as fun.


----------



## Aerocool (Jan 4, 2022)

coffinbirth said:


> Huh? Xbox Series X is the best console to emulate consoles, lol. I have PS2 and GameCube games running full screen and upscaled to the high heavens. Google it and get on it.


I meant the Xbox One X, Series X for sure is the ultimate machine for that stuff. Hopefully they will get cheaper in a few years then I’ll definitely get one to emulate some stuff


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 5, 2022)

I tried MotorStorm Artic Edge (PS2) patched version on PS4 and in terms of gameplay and graphics, nothing to complain, but the audio while playing a stage it's very choppy.

Still, if someone wants to play a MotorStorm game on PS4, this is the only one available (unless you'd count similar games like Gravel).


----------



## proffk (Jan 5, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> There's a game I wanted to play so badly on PS4 but won't let me: Dead or Alive 2
> 
> I tried the USA, EUR, and JPN copies. None worked. The demo discs with it crash, too.
> 
> I'd actually pay someone to make a working PS2-PS4 copy of the game.


Dead or Alive 2 Hardcore is playable with a custom config see the ps4 compatibilty list.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 5, 2022)

proffk said:


> Dead or Alive 2 Hardcore is playable with a custom config see the ps4 compatibilty list.


I see. I added that, but must've done something wrong since it errors on PS4.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 6, 2022)

I've tried Tekken Tag (JPN) on Pro and played smoothly, no slowdowns. However, on Slim there are stages with slowdowns.

It may even look slightly better too, not sure this is true because I didn't do a graphical comparison.

PS4 Pro is worth owning for its extra power, for sure.


----------

